# First Laser Cut Build: JL Innovative Storm Lake Mobil



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been wanting this kit for a while now and finally got to order it. I just got it in the mail today and plan to start it once I get the paint. It came with a pretty detailed set of instructions and a 2nd page of templates the show the way it goes together. It also came with a bunch of print offs to use as decals. 

I've never built a laser laser cut kit before. The instructions say to spray paint it and doesn't say much about sanding. Should I put it together first and then spray paint it or vice-versa? I assume that I should prime it or seal it in some way or another. Do I need to do this or just paint it?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

They do make some nice kits.

Now is the time to decide on how you want the finial building to look.

Since this would seem to be a masonry building with a think coat of glossy paint I would sand and seal all the parts before assembly. 
What type of paint are you going to use? Did you order primer? Most primers are sandable.
If you do not want the building to look like wood the:
So you sand to piece with fine paper (220 to 400 grit) then put on a thin coat of primer. After the primer is well dryed then sand again. If the wood grain still shows then apply another coat of primer and sand after it drys.
Now assemble all the walls and apply a few coats of the finial paint.
Pre-paint then install the windows and doors.
Last is applying the decals and signs.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I want it to look like the picture on the box. The instructions don't say anything about priming. I don't want the wood grain to show through. The model should be mostly white and I have a spray can of Rustolium primer. It's the white shaded one not the grey. Do you think that would work instead of clear primer?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

White primer would be ideal.
I believe the Rustolium primer is also sandable so would work well.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally I pre-paint all of my wood kits, assemble and detail, touch-up and weather. I have not primed a wood kit before, but don't see the harm in it if you do. One word of warning, especially in N scale, these little guys like to warp when painted. I have found that if I let the paint dry so I can touch it without removing the color, then place the sections under a big book it solves the issue. Don't do this if you paint after you build though. Also glue sparingly as it can cause swelling of wooden joints and shifting of walls, floors, etc. Good luck, have fun, and be warned, these little kits are addicting!


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I managed to get some time in tonight and the last two nights to work on the Mobil. I still have a few detail parts to finish and I'll hopefully get to do that tomorrow. I'm quite happy with the model and the laser kit was pretty easy to work with especially for my first one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey that looks great! Just like the Mobil stations I remember as a kid!

(Now if only you could make gas at 39-cents a gallon!)

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Look really good.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't have a chance tonight to work on any more of the detail parts. I did however take these pictures. I have updated my layout plan and moved a couple of buildings off of the layout. I think I have finally finalized my building arrangement. I need to redo the roads now and add sidewalks and a couple of parking lots. Anyway here are the pictures:


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I need to add the street lights to the pump island.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Layout looks great.

What's the gauge-device looking thing just to the left of the gas station entrance door?

You should grab a red Sharpie marker and run it around the edge/corner of the bottom of that curved Mobilgas roof panel. It'll blend in the rough/white edges ... make 'em disappear! Maybe a light sanding, first.

TJ


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a very large thermometer. It looks good in person but doesn't photograph very well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's neat ... I guess they would have had those on real Mobil gas stations? I don't remember that as a kid ...

TJ


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

It didn't say where to put any of the paper decals. I thought it looked like a good and logical spot for one that large. I looked online first and couldn't find a good picture to go off of.


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice looking build,thanks for sharing.


----------

